# The Sept/Oct Chicken of the Month



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Would like to present the September - October Winner of the Photo of the Month

Chickadee









She is poultrylover99's Tetra Tint


Chickadee
​


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Love the curiousity of chickens. So cute!!!


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

That is the "You take my egg" look I get from my Jersey Giant. So cute, so fluffy and perfect. How do you keep them so clean.


----------



## savannah25 (Aug 16, 2016)

How do I add a pic of my girl here for the contest ?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

savannah25 said:


> How do I add a pic of my girl here for the contest ?


Savannah, this is an old thread from 2014, I don't think they have the contest anymore. That said, we all love to see pictures of chickens, you can post a thread of your girls and to add pictures you just click on the little paperclip to upload, if you are on a PC on an android phone you click on the little 3 dots on the upper right side and attach a pic  jump right in, I look forward to getting to know you


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

oh yea, post pictures of your chickens especially the one on vacation from laying, LOL


----------

